# È morto Mino Raiola



## 7vinte (30 Aprile 2022)

Stavolta è ufficiale e l'annuncio viene dalla famiglia sui social: a 54 anni, è morto Mino Raiola.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Aprile 2022)

Rip


----------



## smallball (30 Aprile 2022)

Rip


----------



## Mika (30 Aprile 2022)

R.I.P.


----------



## Nomaduk (30 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Stavolta è ufficiale e l'annuncio viene dalla famiglia sui social: a 54 anni, è morto Mino Raiola.


Mi dispiace troppo. Avrei voluto vivesse a lungo per vederci vincere.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (30 Aprile 2022)

Si è pure sfogato sui social prima di morire.....mah!!!


----------



## kekkopot (30 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Stavolta è ufficiale e l'annuncio viene dalla famiglia sui social: a 54 anni, è morto Mino Raiola.


E stavolta non c'è ancora nessuna notizia in giro. Incredibile.
RIP


----------



## Raryof (30 Aprile 2022)

Era questione di poco, probabilmente era già in coma giovedì mattina.
Messaggio social lasciato dallo staff, ci hanno lucrato un pochino ovviamente.
Prima sessione di mercato senza Raiola a muovere i fili, il calcio è cambiato oggi, arabi nel Milan, insomma altro mondo.


----------



## claudiop77 (30 Aprile 2022)

Manchester2003!! ha scritto:


> Si è pure sfogato sui social prima di morire.....mah!!!


In pieno stile Raiola.
Sarcastico fino all'ultimo.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (30 Aprile 2022)

Manchester2003!! ha scritto:


> Si è pure sfogato sui social prima di morire.....mah!!!


non era lui su


----------



## ARKANA (30 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Stavolta è ufficiale e l'annuncio viene dalla famiglia sui social: a 54 anni, è morto Mino Raiola.


Non perderò di certo il sonno, uno di quelli (non l'unico per carità) che ha rovinato il mondo del calcio contribuendo in modo sostanzioso a farlo diventare la schifezza che è diventato attualmente


----------



## Mika (30 Aprile 2022)

Manchester2003!! ha scritto:


> Si è pure sfogato sui social prima di morire.....mah!!!


Significa nulla, a Pasqua ho fatto gli auguri al fratello di mia madre, ricoverato per problemi polmonari, due giorni dopo purtroppo è venuto a mancare tanto che non ce lo aspettavamo. Raiola era grave ma probabilmente aveva la forza di scrivere come l'aveva mio zio di chiamarci per farci gli auguri di Pasqua.


----------



## bmb (30 Aprile 2022)

Provo una sensazione di vuoto. Rimane una persona morta a 54 anni. Veramente siamo tutti uguale davanti la malattia.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (30 Aprile 2022)

Ribadisco: un uomo che ha vissuto come voleva, che riposi in pace.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Aprile 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> In pieno stile Raiola.
> Sarcastico fino all'ultimo.


sara stato il social media manager o chi gestisce il profilo, magari è stato il cugino enzo che gestisce pure l'instagram di dollar


----------



## Raryof (30 Aprile 2022)

Ah vedo che stanno riciclando gli articoli coccodrillo di qualche giorno fa, bravi.
Ma non fatelo passare come un santo, su.


----------



## Mariolino (30 Aprile 2022)

Francamente indifferenza.
Non lo odio ma se x ogni morto ci fosse tanta omertà… non è un uomo che mi mancherà


----------



## claudiop77 (30 Aprile 2022)

Spero che Ibra faccia un goal e indichi il cielo, sicuramente tra i due l'amicizia è stata forte.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Aprile 2022)

RIP

Resterà nella storia come uno dei grandi 'boss' del calcio moderno.
Leggevo , leggo e leggerò che tutto sommato lui facesse solo il suo lavoro e lo facesse anche bene, come se il problema fossero solo i soldi e le cifre che chiedeva e otteneva o come spostava i suoi assistiti.
Caxxate.

Il vero problema del fenomeno raiola era la comunicazione e la gestione mediatica ed egocentrica dei suoi assistiti.
I calciatori non sono e non saranno mai stars di hollywood ma restano giovani che praticano uno sport di squadra.

Questo non ho mai perdonato e mai accetterò del suo lavoro.
Fossi stato io presidente o ds lo avrei evitato totalmente, in quanto non idoneo a livello professionale.

Ci avrei rimesso i suoi assistiti e sarei stato tagliato fuori dai suoi magheggi?
Pazienza, il mondo è pieno di calciatori.


----------



## Goro (30 Aprile 2022)

La sua figura professionale è nata dall'esigenza di persone ricchissime di fare uscire soldi dal sistema calcio dopo l'avvento del FFP. Era uno dei migliori in quello che faceva. Fine.


----------



## Gamma (30 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Stavolta è ufficiale e l'annuncio viene dalla famiglia sui social: a 54 anni, è morto Mino Raiola.



Vale quello che ho detto l'altra volta, dispiace per l'essere umano e non può non essere così.
Il lato sportivo (odiabile) viene dopo, non si discute.

Comunque ci ha lasciati creando scompigli fino all'ultimo, è proprio Mino.

Rip.


----------



## Baba (30 Aprile 2022)

Mi dispiace. Come ha scritto già qualcuno si tratta sempre di un uomo morto a 54 anni e non si può mai rimanere indifferenti a questo dato.
Speriamo che Ibra per quanto possibile rimanga concentrato per queste ultime 4 partite, abbiamo bisogno di lui.


----------



## Raryof (30 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Questo non ho mai perdonato e mai accetterò del suo lavoro.
> Fossi stato io presidente o ds lo avrei evitato totalmente, in quanto non idoneo a livello professionale.



Una gestione dei propri assistiti non idonea, vero, perché i suoi assistiti venivano rappresentati come se fossero loro la squadra, il gruppo, quando invece erano semplicemente parte del gruppo, parte di uno sport di squadra e non atleti di discipline sportive come nuoto o atletica o simili, uno dei tanti misteri e schifi del calcio degli ultimi 20-25 anni, un calcio senza freni dove in tanti hanno mangiato, facendo forza sulla fallimentarietà della gestione sportiva di tutti quei club che facevano girare cifre senza senso che col tempo sono cresciute senza che alcuna istituzione facesse nulla, club tecnicamente falliti in un sistema totalmente mancante e privo di senso che si reggeva sul fatto di essere lo sport mondiale n° 1, con tanti appassionati idolatranti senza la minima cultura sportiva.
Sento un senso di libertà, speravo che potessimo liberarci molto prima di certi affaristi liberando certi giocatori, invece fino all'ultimo abbiamo retto il gioco, basti pensare che abbiamo fatto capitano uh mediocre e abbiamo ancora Ibra che rappresenta Raiola al 100% ed è proprio grazie alla divinizzazione di certi assistiti che solo oggi ci liberiamo di tutto, ma doveva crepare lui, doveva arrivare in scadenza dopo 4 lunghi anni un capitano panchinaro, doveva pensarci quello lassù, non so, so solo che il nostro futuro non dovrà essere immelmato da procuratori che ci dettano il mercato, ricordo che quando eravamo 0 certa gente ci dettava il mercato, procuratorini da nulla ma anche lo stesso Mino, talmente potenti che quando non sapevano dove piazzare la pippa di turno chiamavano il bavoso Galliani che schiavo del sistema come pochi ha cercato di sopravvivere al nulla che aveva creato dal 2008 in poi.
Che questo sia un avvertimento alle prossime gestioni, voglio che le commissioni siano a 0 o minime, logiche e che il Milan torni ad essere una figura superiore ai singoli procuratori, resi forti da un sistema marcio che idolatra addirittura chi ha fatto di tutto per mettersi al di sopra dei club, dello sport stesso.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (30 Aprile 2022)

rip


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Stavolta è ufficiale e l'annuncio viene dalla famiglia sui social: a 54 anni, è morto Mino Raiola.



La sete di denaro non porta immortalità.
Che riposi in pace anche lui.


----------



## Tobi (30 Aprile 2022)

Non penso che la sua dipartita possa magicamente far tornare il calcio più pulito, dopo di lui ce ne saranno altri che cercheranno di seguire le sue orme. Non sono ipocrita, non sento dispiacere per questa notizia, a differenza di altri personaggi pubblici che ci hanno lasciato negli ultimi anni provocando una sensazione di vuoto, ma profondo rispetto e compassione per i suoi familiari.


----------



## UDG (30 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Stavolta è ufficiale e l'annuncio viene dalla famiglia sui social: a 54 anni, è morto Mino Raiola.


R. I. P.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Aprile 2022)

Mariolino ha scritto:


> Francamente indifferenza.
> Non lo odio ma se x ogni morto ci fosse tanta omertà… non è un uomo che mi mancherà


Idem


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Aprile 2022)

A me fa sorridere come "nell'internet" siano tutti dispiaciuti, tre quarti gli avrà augurato le peggio cose, morte inclusa e chissà che altro, ma adesso è al pari di Ghandi. Ste cose faccio sempre fatica a capirle.


----------



## Sam (30 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Stavolta è ufficiale e l'annuncio viene dalla famiglia sui social: a 54 anni, è morto Mino Raiola.


Condoglianze alla famiglia.
Ripeto: per quanto si possa dire, non è lui il problema del calcio, ma sono i regolamenti a livello federale prodotti dopo la sentenza Bosman ad aver creato il sistema dei procuratori. Lui è solo uno dei tanti che, in un sistema di leggi che ha permesso ciò, ha fatto affari.

Rimane il dolore dei familiari per aver perso un proprio caro.
Che la terra gli sia lieve.


----------



## ARKANA (30 Aprile 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A me fa sorridere come "nell'internet" siano tutti dispiaciuti, tre quarti gli avrà augurato le peggio cose, morte inclusa e chissà che altro, ma adesso è al pari di Ghandi. Ste cose faccio sempre fatica a capirle.


Io la chiamo semplicemente ipocrisia


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Stavolta è ufficiale e l'annuncio viene dalla famiglia sui social: a 54 anni, è morto Mino Raiola.


Ha fatto zozzerie di ogni tipo, lucrato sui ragazzini, messo in crisi club e fatto incavolare milioni di tifosi per mera sete di denaro, e per cosa? X finire sotto terra a 54 anni..
Da rifletterci


----------



## ignaxio (30 Aprile 2022)

Manchester2003!! ha scritto:


> Si è pure sfogato sui social prima di morire.....mah!!!


Ovviamente non era lui che scriveva , tant’è che anche l’annuncio ufficiale della scomparsa è stato scritto anche questo sul suo profilo “personale”.
In ogni caso , RIP anche se lo odiavo professionalmente.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Una gestione dei propri assistiti non idonea, vero, perché i suoi assistiti venivano rappresentati come se fossero loro la squadra, il gruppo, quando invece erano semplicemente parte del gruppo, parte di uno sport di squadra e non atleti di discipline sportive come nuoto o atletica o simili, uno dei tanti misteri e schifi del calcio degli ultimi 20-25 anni, un calcio senza freni dove in tanti hanno mangiato, facendo forza sulla fallimentarietà della gestione sportiva di tutti quei club che facevano girare cifre senza senso che col tempo sono cresciute senza che alcuna istituzione facesse nulla, club tecnicamente falliti in un sistema totalmente mancante e privo di senso che si reggeva sul fatto di essere lo sport mondiale n° 1, con tanti appassionati idolatranti senza la minima cultura sportiva.
> Sento un senso di libertà, speravo che potessimo liberarci molto prima di certi affaristi liberando certi giocatori, invece fino all'ultimo abbiamo retto il gioco, basti pensare che abbiamo fatto capitano uh mediocre e abbiamo ancora Ibra che rappresenta Raiola al 100% ed è proprio grazie alla divinizzazione di certi assistiti che solo oggi ci liberiamo di tutto, ma doveva crepare lui, doveva arrivare in scadenza dopo 4 lunghi anni un capitano panchinaro, doveva pensarci quello lassù, non so, so solo che il nostro futuro non dovrà essere immelmato da procuratori che ci dettano il mercato, ricordo che quando eravamo 0 certa gente ci dettava il mercato, procuratorini da nulla ma anche lo stesso Mino, talmente potenti che quando non sapevano dove piazzare la pippa di turno chiamavano il bavoso Galliani che schiavo del sistema come pochi ha cercato di sopravvivere al nulla che aveva creato dal 2008 in poi.
> Che questo sia un avvertimento alle prossime gestioni, voglio che le commissioni siano a 0 o minime, logiche e che il Milan torni ad essere una figura superiore ai singoli procuratori, resi forti da un sistema marcio che idolatra addirittura chi ha fatto di tutto per mettersi al di sopra dei club, dello sport stesso.


Semplicemente perfetto.


----------



## 7vinte (30 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto zozzerie di ogni tipo, lucrato sui ragazzini, messo in crisi club e fatto incavolare milioni di tifosi per mera sete di denaro, e per cosa? X finire sotto terra a 54 anni..
> Da rifletterci


Sic transit gloria mundi


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Aprile 2022)

Sincero, non provo dispiacere ma solo indifferenza. Posso però comprendere il dolore dei familiari, per il resto evito finto buonismo inutile. 

Dovrebbe far riflettere il fatto che la corsa al denaro anche se ha successo non dà la garanzia di una vita lunga e piacevole.


----------



## Nomaduk (30 Aprile 2022)

per voi cosa succederà ai propri assistiti adesso? gestirà la moglie ed enzo raiola? continueranno con la politica di mino?


----------



## Sam (30 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> per voi cosa succederà ai propri assistiti adesso? gestirà la moglie ed enzo raiola? continueranno con la politica di mino?


Beh non credo fossero legati personalmente a Mino, ma alla società che Mino rappresentava.
Quindi la società rimane.


----------



## Goro (30 Aprile 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A me fa sorridere come "nell'internet" siano tutti dispiaciuti, tre quarti gli avrà augurato le peggio cose, morte inclusa e chissà che altro, ma adesso è al pari di Ghandi. Ste cose faccio sempre fatica a capirle.


Perfino nell'anonimato di un forum ci se ne esce con questo finto buonismo, pazzesco


----------



## chicagousait (30 Aprile 2022)

Se hai un cancro allo stadio terminale, non c'è altro da fare che aspettare la morte, anche se per i giornalisti italiani arriva qualche giorno prima rispetto alla morte reale. Hanno fatto lo spoiler, insomma.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> per voi cosa succederà ai propri assistiti adesso? gestirà la moglie ed enzo raiola? continueranno con la politica di mino?



Sicuramente passa tutto ad Enzo Raiola. Bisognerà capire se i giocatori vorranno starci.
Ma se era malato in modo così grave, immagino fosse già da un po' che non si occupava di procure."


----------



## Nomaduk (30 Aprile 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Se hai un cancro allo stadio terminale, non c'è altro da fare che aspettare la morte, anche se per i giornalisti italiani arriva qualche giorno prima rispetto alla morte reale. Hanno fatto lo spoiler, insomma.


secondo me se hai tutti quei soldi puoi prevenire questo genere di malattie. i ricchi non mangiano certo cosa mangiamo noi e non stanno certo nelle città inquinate dove stiamo noi...


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> per voi cosa succederà ai propri assistiti adesso? gestirà la moglie ed enzo raiola? continueranno con la politica di mino?



Secondo me alcuni cambieranno. Lui, a modo suo, era unico.


----------



## Sam (30 Aprile 2022)

A me sembra che la vera ipocrisia sia di chi in certi thread si riempie la bocca di diritti e della bellezza del modello occidentale made in USA, salvo poi rosicare quando in un modello di libero mercato deregolamentato, ovvero il cosiddetto SOGNO AMERICANO, uno fa affari e ingrassa sfruttando l'idea che il valore di un prodotto, sia esso un calciatore o una mela, non lo fa una singola persona ma il mercato.

Ergo, se io mi vendo per 500k/anno e qualcuno me li dà, vuol dire che effettivamente io valgo tanto. Altrimenti nessuno sarebbe così scemo da aprire il portafogli e darmi quei soldi.

Che poi, è il ragionamento dietro il quale i giudici non possono legiferare contro le plusvalenze farlocche, in quanto non essendoci metri di classificazione del valore stabiliti a priori, nessuno, se non il mercato stesso, può decretare il prezzo di un bene.

Quindi tutti a favore dell'Occidente libero e capitalista, mi raccomando.
Però se poi Donnarumma chiede 6 milioni/anno + 1 milione al fratello, e un duo di imbecilli come Fassone e Mirabelli firmano l'assegno, tutti a frignare su quanto Raiola sia cattivo e ingiusto, quando in realtà ci si doveva chiedere se quei dirigenti fossero veramente nella piena capacità di intendere e volere per prendere decisioni simili, visto come Maldini ha saputo gestire la questione qualche anno dopo con Maignan.


----------



## MilanMiAmor1899 (30 Aprile 2022)

Dispiace molto che sia morto per come inteso alla vita umana e non gli si può dire nulla proprio come ha detto @Sam, detto questo penso proprio che questa morte possa portare la fine di questo calcio (inteso come contratti e trasferimenti dei giocatori).. ho questa sensazione


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> secondo me se hai tutti quei soldi puoi prevenire questo genere di malattie. i ricchi non mangiano certo cosa mangiamo noi e non stanno certo nelle città inquinate dove stiamo noi...



Non lo so, sto assistendo alla lenta agonia di un mio caro.

2 anni che dimagrisce, 7 mesi che ha la diarrea, ha perso 26 kg.

Ha scoperto da 1 mese che era "semplicemente" un tumore al pancreas.

Non so più che pensare dei medici.
E ne ha visti davvero tanti per venirne a capo.

Sopratutto non è il primo caso a me stretto, che finisce in maniera che mi lascia perplesso.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Aprile 2022)

Non fingerò dispiacere per la perdita di un losco faccendiere, simbolo del cafonismo e dell'arroganza al potere.
Con tutte quelle che gli ho tirato (non me ne vergogno!) sarei ipocrita a piangere ora.
Detto ciò, un riposa in pace non si nega a nessuno.
Suerte, Mino: chissà, magari avrai un po di cose da spiegare a chi comanda dall'altra parte.


----------



## Nomaduk (30 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non lo so, sto assistendo alla lenta agonia di un mio caro.
> 
> 2 anni che dimagrisce, 7 mesi che ha la diarrea, ha perso 26 kg.
> 
> ...


come detto non vale per noi esseri normali. aggiungo anche che le cure potrebbero essere diverse. Berlusconi ad esempio usò lo "pseudoscientifico" metodo di bella per curare un male nel 97'. poi se uno deve lasciare sto mondo lo lascia ma se mangi bene, vivi bene, ti curi bene con controlli dai migliori medici 3/4 volte all'anno hai un alta percentuale di vivere rispetto a chi ogni giorno deve pensare a sbarcare il lunario e hai problemi di tutti i giorni.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> come detto non vale per noi esseri normali. aggiungo anche che le cure potrebbero essere diverse. Berlusconi ad esempio usò lo "pseudoscientifico" metodo di bella per curare un male nel 97'. poi se uno deve lasciare sto mondo lo lascia ma se mangi bene, vivi bene, ti curi bene con controlli dai migliori medici 3/4 volte all'anno hai un alta percentuale di vivere rispetto a chi ogni giorno deve pensare a sbarcare il lunario e hai problemi di tutti i giorni.



Beh si sicuramente, i soldi danno una grossa mano.

Però non pensare che soldi automaticamente significano check up.

Io ad esempio, ho paura a farmi toccare da qualunque medico.
Ci vado solo quando il sintomo è troppo evidente.

Se mi capitasse qualcosa di brutto, sicuramente ci andrei tardissimo.
E sicuramente anche tra chi è ricco ci saranno molti allergici ad ospedali e medici se non super necessario

Invece tipo il cyborg di Hardcore, farà 5 check-up all' anno completi piu ricambio di organi quinquennale.
Dipende dalla persona


----------



## danjr (30 Aprile 2022)

Riposa in pace, faceva solo (e bene il suo lavoro) per il resto non giudico


----------



## livestrong (30 Aprile 2022)

Goro ha scritto:


> Perfino nell'anonimato di un forum ci se ne esce con questo finto buonismo, pazzesco


Secondo me semplicemente spesso la gente scrive (e parla) senza riflettere realmente.


----------



## __king george__ (30 Aprile 2022)

è morto il cr7 dei procuratori

riconosciuto anche dai suoi nemici tra l'altro..

54 anni è veramente troppo presto però...RIP


----------



## __king george__ (30 Aprile 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A me fa sorridere come "nell'internet" siano tutti dispiaciuti, tre quarti gli avrà augurato le peggio cose, morte inclusa e chissà che altro, ma adesso è al pari di Ghandi. Ste cose faccio sempre fatica a capirle.


son cose che si dicono non è che uno gliele augura davvero...anche perchè se qualcuno augurasse realmente la morte di un altra persona per una cosa come il calcio allora a mio avviso avrebbe dei problemi seri,,,ci vorrebbe un team di psichiatri per aiutarlo probabilmente


----------



## DavidGoffin (30 Aprile 2022)

Non sono ipocrita, la mia vita va avanti come prima anche senza di lui.
Uno che ha contribuito a rovinare il calcio e specialmente la nostra squadra.
Uno che ha fatto quello che voleva e rilasciato duciarazioni quasi sempre pessime, l'unica su cui mi trovavo d'accordo è sulla corruzione della FIFA, peccato che veniva da uno che per passarti il sale chiedeva la %


----------



## ilPresidente (30 Aprile 2022)

Spiace per la morte di un essere umano 
Il mio giudizio sul suo modo di essere e fare resta invariato


----------



## Shmuk (30 Aprile 2022)

Personaggio ormai folkloristico, motivo per cui un pò mancherà. Umanamente dispiace per la morte immatura; come procuratore ha avuto molto successo, difficile dire "meritato": gran spacciatore di pacchi e avido lenone calcistico.


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Aprile 2022)




----------



## EmmePi (30 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Stavolta è ufficiale e l'annuncio viene dalla famiglia sui social: a 54 anni, è morto Mino Raiola.


Secondo me era già morto l'altro giorno quando uscì la notizia. Evidentemente si dovevano sistemare alcuni "affari" prima dell'annuncio.
Magari carteggi compromettenti da far sparire.....


----------



## EmmePi (30 Aprile 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Beh non credo fossero legati personalmente a Mino, ma alla società che Mino rappresentava.
> Quindi la società rimane.


Non penso che i suoi assistiti rimangano, a parte un bamboccio a caso...
Il 90% migrerà alla corte di altri procuratori, sopratutto Mendes.


----------



## EmmePi (30 Aprile 2022)

Goro ha scritto:


> Perfino nell'anonimato di un forum ci se ne esce con questo finto buonismo, pazzesco


Io sono uno di quelli a cui non dispiace... solo al Milan, la mia squadra del cuore, avrà fatto perdere un centinaio o più di milioni, solo per riempirsi la panza di commissioni, che ovviamente si sarà magnato ai ristoranti.


----------



## EmmePi (30 Aprile 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> A me sembra che la vera ipocrisia sia di chi in certi thread si riempie la bocca di diritti e della bellezza del modello occidentale made in USA, salvo poi rosicare quando in un modello di libero mercato deregolamentato, ovvero il cosiddetto SOGNO AMERICANO, uno fa affari e ingrassa sfruttando l'idea che il valore di un prodotto, sia esso un calciatore o una mela, non lo fa una singola persona ma il mercato.
> 
> Ergo, se io mi vendo per 500k/anno e qualcuno me li dà, vuol dire che effettivamente io valgo tanto. Altrimenti nessuno sarebbe così scemo da aprire il portafogli e darmi quei soldi.
> 
> ...


Si ma con lui non si trattava solo di ingaggi faraonici e di favori per accasare pippe secondarie.... si vocifera anche di mazzette consistenti, ovviamente al nero più assoluto.


----------



## EmmePi (30 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non fingerò dispiacere per la perdita di un losco faccendiere, simbolo del cafonismo e dell'arroganza al potere.
> Con tutte quelle che gli ho tirato (non me ne vergogno!) sarei ipocrita a piangere ora.
> Detto ciò, un riposa in pace non si nega a nessuno.
> Suerte, Mino: chissà, magari *avrai un po di cose da spiegare a chi comanda dall'altra parte*.


Di sopra o *di sotto*?


----------



## EmmePi (30 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> son cose che si dicono non è che uno gliele augura davvero...anche perchè se qualcuno augurasse realmente la morte di un altra persona per una cosa come il calcio allora a mio avviso avrebbe dei problemi seri,,,ci vorrebbe un team di psichiatri per aiutarlo probabilmente


Tu, mai mandato colpi ad un arbitro che ti ruba una partita scientemente????

Non ci credo proprio!


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Aprile 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Di sopra o *di sotto*?


Non sta a me deciderlo


----------



## Maravich49 (30 Aprile 2022)

Riposi in pace e condoglianze ai famigliari


----------



## hakaishin (30 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non lo so, sto assistendo alla lenta agonia di un mio caro.
> 
> 2 anni che dimagrisce, 7 mesi che ha la diarrea, ha perso 26 kg.
> 
> ...


Tutti i casi sono diversi. I tumori al pancreas sono gravissimi di solito e possono esplodere dal nulla.

Ad esempio mio nonno, è morto per un tumore gravissimo al duodeno (rarissimo di solito). Lo abbiamo scoperto a fine novembre e il 30 dicembre è morto. Era già bello grande e per anno non ha dato nessun segno. È esploso ed è morto. Capita purtroppo


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Aprile 2022)

proprio adesso che ce ne eravamo liberati......
che segno del destino.


----------



## Andris (30 Aprile 2022)

porta con sé nella tomba i nomi illustri che gli hanno permesso di diventare così potente
noi insultiamo semper lui ma siamo ignari dei giri nascosti nel calcio, non è possibile siano tutti impazziti a lasciare arricchire senza un vantaggio personale i procuratori che fino alla scorsa generazione erano dei dopolavoristi


----------



## Milanoide (30 Aprile 2022)

Mai fare uno sgarbo al Diavolo


----------



## Goro (30 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> porta con sé nella tomba i nomi illustri che gli hanno permesso di diventare così potente
> noi insultiamo semper lui ma siamo ignari dei giri nascosti nel calcio, non è possibile siano tutti impazziti a lasciare arricchire senza un vantaggio personale i procuratori che fino alla scorsa generazione erano dei dopolavoristi


Ma certamente, ti pare che al padre di Haaland danno veramente 30 milioni alla firma così


----------



## Igniorante (30 Aprile 2022)

Come sempre, resterò coerente col mio pensiero e non cambierò idea su una persona di cui ho detto peste e corna e alla quale ho augurato il peggio, né tantomeno mi struggerò per la sua dipartita.


----------



## Sam (30 Aprile 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Si ma con lui non si trattava solo di ingaggi faraonici e di favori per accasare pippe secondarie.... si vocifera anche di mazzette consistenti, ovviamente al nero più assoluto.


Ma sicuramente è così, come in ogni trattativa nel mercato libero.
C'è sempre chi olia la trattativa con bustarelle fuori accordi. Vale nel calcio, come vale nell'approvazione in emergenza del vaccino anti-COVID. O pensate che non ci sia stata qualche bustarella anche lì?

Prendersela con Raiola è come prendersela con chi sfrutta i cavilli legali per pagare meno tasse.
Eticamente sarà anche sbagliato, ma il problema sono le regole che lo permettono, non il singolo attore.
Raiola stava facendo solo il suo lavoro, e sulla bontà di tale lavoro, possono giudicare solo i suoi assistiti.

Bisogna comprendere che il calcio è ormai un business di intrattenimento, al pari dei festeggiamenti a Courmayeur del Capodanno su Rai 1. Lo sport è solo il mezzo con cui l'intrattenimento viene portato avanti.
Di conseguenza, i calciatori, ma anche gli allenatori, sono paragonabili a conduttori e presentatori, con cachet e stipendi faraonici, per attirare pubblico e interesse.
Sono quindi "star" con il loro staff che ne cura l'immagine e gli interessi.

Non possiamo continuare a pensare al calcio di una volta, fatto di gente semplice. Non siamo la Sanbenedettese, siamo il Milan.
E dobbiamo pensare come le altre grandi società, ovvero in senso industriale.
Gli inglesi lo hanno capito da parecchio, ed è per questo che la Premier è una miniera d'oro.


----------



## Maurizio91 (30 Aprile 2022)

Ora che è morto i calciatori che erano assistiti da lui si cercheranno un altro procuratore, oppure Raiola non era da solo ma era a capo di un team e dunque i calciatori possono rimanere sotto questa sorta di impresa?


----------



## Swaitak (30 Aprile 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Ora che è morto i calciatori che erano assistiti da lui si cercheranno un altro procuratore, oppure Raiola non era da solo ma era a capo di un team e dunque i calciatori possono rimanere sotto questa sorta di impresa?


è in coppia col cugino Enzo, ma sicuramente ha uno staff e una società. Non penso ci sarà un esodo nel breve termine


----------



## sampapot (1 Maggio 2022)

chissà se tutti quei milioni se li è portati nell'aldilà...per l'essere umano (un pò) dispiace, ma come professionista aveva proprio rotto i cojoni


----------



## Konrad (1 Maggio 2022)

Non mi interessava da vivo. 
Non mi mancherà da morto.


----------



## LukeLike (1 Maggio 2022)

Sarò immorale, ma la cosa che mi ha incuriosito di più della notizia è "che fine faranno i suoi assistiti?" 

Boh, avrà anche campato poco, ma a me non basterà una vita per avere tutto quello che ha avuto lui (e sappiamo come l'ha avuto).


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Sarò immorale, ma la cosa che mi ha incuriosito di più della notizia è "che fine faranno i suoi assistiti?"
> 
> Boh, avrà anche campato poco, ma a me non basterà una vita per avere tutto quello che ha avuto lui (e sappiamo come l'ha avuto).


Non è che lui in vita abbia avuto tutta questa etica e morale eh?
Alla fine raccogli quel che semini nella vita e , a maggior ragione, da morto. 

Non ti porre assolutamente il problema che lui da vivo ha fatto di peggio. 
Se esiste vita nell'aldilà gli posso augurare buona fortuna, ora le commissioni le deve trattare sulla sua anima col padre eterno.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

I suoi assistiti oggi saranno naturalmente turbati e scossi.
Ibra su tutti.


----------



## sunburn (1 Maggio 2022)

Goro ha scritto:


> Perfino nell'anonimato di un forum ci se ne esce con questo finto buonismo, pazzesco


Non è che quelli che sentono il bisogno di insultare un defunto siano tanto meglio…
Io avevo la mia idea sul suo modo di lavorare, che ho sempre espresso e non cambio, ma non penso sia necessario ribadirla proprio ora.

Che la terra gli sia lieve.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> A me sembra che la vera ipocrisia sia di chi in certi thread si riempie la bocca di diritti e della bellezza del modello occidentale made in USA, salvo poi rosicare quando in un modello di libero mercato deregolamentato, ovvero il cosiddetto SOGNO AMERICANO, uno fa affari e ingrassa sfruttando l'idea che il valore di un prodotto, sia esso un calciatore o una mela, non lo fa una singola persona ma il mercato.
> 
> Ergo, se io mi vendo per 500k/anno e qualcuno me li dà, vuol dire che effettivamente io valgo tanto. Altrimenti nessuno sarebbe così scemo da aprire il portafogli e darmi quei soldi.
> 
> ...


si ma c'è modo e modo di lavorare pure nel libero mercato del brutto capitalismo, con raiola e tutti i suoi epigoni, vedi lo stregone atangana, si è assistito in questi anni a comportamenti poco professionali, per usare un eufemismo, per non dire proprio infantili; nel mondo degli affari la serietà e la parola contano eccome, mendes non mi sembra faccia i teatrini di raiola o atangana, eppure è uno dei piu potenti procuratori se non il piu potente.
Mendes non va in giro a fare conferenze stampe farlocche nella sua casa di monaco con solo un paio di giornalisti prezzolati della rai, mendes non va in giro a far scrivere le lettere "il presidente torna dalle olimpiadi e sistema tutto" ecc, ecc mendes lavora come diceva il vecchio adagio "patti chiari e amicizia lunga" , vuoi un mio assistito? questo è il prezzo prendere o lasciare, al max ti viene incontro per trovare la quadra finanziaria, ma niente teatrini inutili.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma c'è modo e modo di lavorare pure nel libero mercato del brutto capitalismo, con raiola e tutti i suoi epigoni, vedi lo stregone atangana, si è assistito in questi anni a comportamenti poco professionali, per usare un eufemismo, per non dire proprio infantili; nel mondo degli affari la serietà e la parola contano eccome, mendes non mi sembra faccia i teatrini di raiola o atangana, eppure è uno dei piu potenti procuratori se non il piu potente.
> Mendes non va in giro a fare conferenze stampe farlocche nella sua casa di monaco con solo un paio di giornalisti prezzolati della rai, mendes non va in giro a far scrivere le lettere "il presidente torna dalle olimpiadi e sistema tutto" ecc, ecc mendes lavora come diceva il vecchio adagio "patti chiari e amicizia lunga" , vuoi un mio assistito? questo è il prezzo prendere o lasciare, al max ti viene incontro per trovare la quadra finanziaria, ma niente teatrini inutili.


Infatti, il problema mica sono i soldi che chiede e che spilla ma il modo di gestire la comunicazione che danneggia uno spogliatoio.

Al Milan abbiamo avuto recentemente il caso Donnarumma col quale ci ha arrecato un grande danno economico, innanzitutto, ma i modi e i mezzi coi quali ha creato il 'fenomeno Donnarumma' hanno spaccato clamorosamente l'ambiente.

I calciatori non sono star di Hollywood ma giocano sport di squadra e vivono uno spogliatoio.
Certi modi di fare sono inauditi e intollerabili.


Poi,che dire, gli auguro possa riposare in pace ma non mi manca di certo.


----------

